# Radiator Shelves



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Our daughter & son-in-law just bought a cool little tudor craftsman house with radiator heat. Everything works great, but we're all kicking around ideas...

We'd like to "mount" a 1x12 atop the radiators in order to have some shelf space, etc. Not really wanting to do the full cover, but just a shelf. And I'd prefer to not have the 1x12 sitting directly atop the radiator.

Does anybody know of any brackets for such a project, or is my best bet to just make some myself?

Thanks for the ideas! Below is a picture of one of the radiators.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I would be concerned about reducing the effectiveness of the radiator. They circulate air by creating a flow of heated air straight up.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A 1 X 12 sitting over the top of all that heat would curl up like a banana.
One thing you could do is remove the casing on the windows, remove the stool and replace it with a wider one. You can buy stock stool up to 5-1/2" wide.
It would be a good time to add insulation around those windows.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

perhaps a glass shelf would work. 

gosh. i sure hope you don't paint that nice wood.


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

An engineered wood product such as MDF should be able to take the heat without warping. You could just route a bullnose and paint the shelf. 



Fix'n it said:


> gosh. i sure hope you don't paint that nice wood.


No kidding, please don't paint the window trim!

As for brackets, I would just use standard white steel 8" shelf brackets. They look like an L and are available at any home center for about $1/ea. Should be almost completely hidden by the radiator.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just set a piece of marble or granite on top of it.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

You can buy covers that have water pans in them to add humidity in winter,here's a link.

http://www.customradiatorenclosures.com/kdstyles.html


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Just set a piece of marble or granite on top of it.


Ooh, that would look sharp. Might want to make little feet to keep an air gap to the radiator though, so you don't kill the airflow.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Just set a piece of marble or granite on top of it.


Granite and/or marble typically cost between $30 & $75 per square foot. $200 to $400 per radiator just ain't going to happen.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

IMHO anything you would put that close to the radiator would not have a good effect as from the pics, room is very limited. And I believe (could be wrong) but the reason they put rads under windows is the cold air from the glass falls like behind the rad, is then heated and pushed out into the room and to place a shelf over it would alter this process. Maybe someone with a better knowledge of rads will come along.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

DrHicks said:


> Granite and/or marble typically cost between $30 & $75 per square foot. $200 to $400 per radiator just ain't going to happen.


don't be so sure of that. if you can pic from the cut-off pile, and/or the place is slow. you may be able to get that piece for under $100


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A radiator shelf could be built----There would need to be a gap left at the back of the shelf 
to allow for air circulation up to the windows--

I think a cleat screwed to the wall under the windows--attach the shelf---and use riser blocks on top 
of the radiator to support the front

Good plywood ,finished on both sides should do---get it as high above the radiator as possible--

Add a nice solid wood edge band---


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

Putting a shelf over your rad will reduce its output. Whether that reduces the comfort of the space would depend on a few factors. Check out the link.
http://www.heatinghelp.com/files/posts/7867/Radiator%20Enclosures.pdf


----------

